# Honda eu3000is - Output Voltage 127V



## medtech1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a new Honda Inverter eu3000is generator that we use to power our house during outages.

I noticed that when we use it, the UPS in our house doesn't like the honda's output voltage and won't switch off battery.

I measured the Honda output, and its 127volts which seems a bit high for a "load voltage". It appears the voltage doesn't change much between no load and load.

I would have figured the honda inverter generator would have a nice clean regulated 120v output.

Does anyone know if this generator should be outputting this voltage?

Thanks!


----------



## kelmark2590 (Jan 15, 2017)

That seems high to me also. The manual http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31ZT76221.pdf has a spec of 120 v. You might get a service manual and troubleshoot the regulator or throttle control. Engine should be running at 3,500 -3,800 rpm.

Nate
Discount Honda Yard Equipment Parts - PartsPak.com


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldn't worry. Most electronics will operate over a wide range of voltages due to switching power supplies.

NEMA voltage regulation standards are 103.5-126.5
National Steady State Voltage Regulation Standards are 114-126 for your service feed and 104.4-127.2 for utilization.

How accurate is your meter too?

You do not adjust the throttle control on an inverter generator.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

The service manual says 126 at no load dropping to 120 at full load. Your UPS should shut off. The sine wave does have noise in it, that I know. It looks like engine noise. The sine wave is perfect but it has some riders on it that could cause issues with sensitive electronics. You can make a filter for the noise. I built this one and it works ok. 

Inverter Generator Noise Filter

He is using it on a 2000 but you could still use it on a 3000, just don't plug everything into it.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your super neat set-up.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm not sure that an EMI filter will solve the UPS problem though but it does stop radio interference from extension cords. The Sine wave is about as clean as it gets. I'm not sure what is generating the noise but something is. I wish Honda broke the engine control out from the inverter board, that way you could jack the DC into any inverter. Kind of limiting the way it is but I guess it is directed at a certain market.


----------

